# Silver trains ring



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

I like train very much, so I choice the train be my home work for 2014.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

Jungfalee, that is beautiful work!! :appl:


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice bit of bling...:appl::appl:

Studying to be a jeweler? Not often we get to see the lost wax process played out before our eyes...


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow ...

When I saw you first pic, I really didn't know where you were going with this project thread. Then I scrolled down and saw the final results. What can I say? ...

AMAZING! Excellent custom craftsmanship! The trestle bridge base idea is brilliant.

Thanks for sharing something so unique!

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

If it was made out of brass that would do some damage to a nose. 

Very nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Did you make the locomotive or did you find that somewhere?


----------



## jungfalee (Jun 8, 2013)

Big Ed said:


> If it was made out of brass that would do some damage to a nose.
> 
> Very nice. :smilie_daumenpos:
> 
> Did you make the locomotive or did you find that somewhere?


Yes, I made, I learned the skill in community university in Taipei.


----------



## steam chaser (Feb 21, 2011)

Very nice jungfalee.Great craftsmanship:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## asselin22 (Jan 25, 2016)

haha nice, i like it.


----------

